
Ira Glass's Manifesto - robg
http://www.transom.org/guests/review/200406.review.glass1.html
======
JoelSutherland
Ira Glass and _This American Life_ is great. He has a great piece on
storytelling that everyone should watch:

Part 1 - <http://youtube.com/watch?v=n7KQ4vkiNUk>

Part 2 - <http://youtube.com/watch?v=3qmtwa1yZRM>

Part 3 - <http://youtube.com/watch?v=-hidvElQ0xE>

